

Did 37Signals Jump the Shark? - __
http://deadprophet.com/2008/06/did-37signals-jump-the-shark.html

======
bprater
He's right. It isn't that Jason said it, it is the way it is stated. Words
have tremendous meaning, subtle and overt. It does come off snake-oily.

"Build your own Internet Business in 24 hours and make millions like our own
affiliates. Just copy-and-paste this simple link and we'll deposit the cash in
your bank account before you wake up! In fact, we guarantee that you can walk
into work tomorrow morning and tell your boss I QUIT!"

Over the top, sure. There are a million variations to say the same thing and
they all leave a different emotional reaction to folks who read it.

I don't think this is going to change people's opinions of 37Sig, but it is a
useful lesson in being very careful with your words.

